# What do you think of this cure for constipation



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I woke up this morning, and tried to have a stool, a piece about the size of a quarter, and some blood came out after straining. A little bit later, I had a stool with a slight bit more (not much) quantity and some more blood. I took 4 table spoons of M.O.M. last night, like I have everynight since the enema's I was using stopped producing much results. 2 nights ago I tried mineral oil in addition to the 4 tbl. of M.O.M., with limited results. Some light brownish water, and a some small pieces of gravelly brown poop came out each time, on about a half dozen or so trips to the bathroom. I had gotten similar results with castor oil last week. In addition had also increased my miralax up to 3 or 4 cap fulls a day.*I was thinking about taking an enema this morning after the 2 very small bowel movements I had with blood in them. But I wanted to try a new position, I saw on the internet. I got down on my hands and knees. Put my head on the floor, and started vigorously rubbing counter clockwise from my right side to my left (the rubbing wansn't indicated in this position). I noticed when I stood up, I felt like having a bowel movement. Which I did, and it looked a lot different then the 2 I had previously. Much bigger in size, with no blood. (I rubbed/poked the length of the colon, starting on my lower right side, going up and just under the rib cage, down my lower left side to my groin. Remember I wasn't actually taking an enema just practicing a position)I had drinken a lot of extra water this morning, and I could hear it sloshing around in my stomach. A bit later I thought. Could the extra water, the position I was in and the rubbing have made me produce that stool?So I drank another glass of water, got in the same position, and started rubbing. And suddenly I felt like having another stool. I repeated the process again, and more stool. I drank a glass of water almost everytime I tried it. Ended up having about a dozen bowel movments in a half an hour or so and enough accumulated stool to fill the tolite. My second to last movement was mushy, and the last one was watery with a few pieces of stool floating around.I've massaged my stomach numerous times standing, sitting or laying down and while taking an enema even, and have had little or no effect one way or the other. I was amazed that this technique had cleaned me out. When everything else seemed to fail.I don't know if this effect can continue, but I was truly impressed with it.*


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

All of the stools produced from the vigorous rubbing/poking/shaking, passed very easly and had no blood in them.I could hear the water sloshing around, as I rubbed, and could almost feel the stool moving along the colon to the rectum.I've rubbed and poked and massaged my stomach endless times, while standing, sitting, laying on my right and left side even while taking an enema. None of it produced hardly any effect.But I had never consumed a lot of water, and massaged in this manner (vigorously, poking/shaking massaging, counter clock wise the length of the colon) in this position (on all fours head on the floor rear end raised up) while continuing to consume more water (almost a glass after every stool) while doing it.I can only pray this isn't some kind of fluke and will continue to help me (and perhaps you too).


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I rubbed for about 3 or 4 minutes each time, keeping my stomach muscles loose while rubbing, before a stool was produced.I'm also assuming, since I went from solid stool, to mush, to diarriah water at the end. A fair amount of the colon was traversed by this process.I thought I saw bits of almounds in the last stool of diarriah, which would be what I had for lunch the last time I ate yesterday.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hey sir john--so glad to hear you found something that works--that's great--congratulations! i've done the massaging along the colon thing--gentle massage sometimes with the addition on a heating pad--put the pad on my tummy and massage on top of the pad--and that helps with gas and sometimes it helps to relax spasms although it has never helped me poop. so i'll have to try your method.just goes to show how it pays to keep experimenting with things--you never know when you might find something that works!


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

it's been about 5 or 6 hours since all the bowel movements. I've eaten twice since then. I massaged some more just to see what would happen. I got some gas and a small piece of stool.I don't feel like I have any thing left to evacuate. I'll have to try tomorrow.I take my milk of magnesia at about 7 in the evening. With 8 to 10 ounces of water. Then get up about 7 hours later, at 2 in the morning have some miralax with water, and have something to eat.My dad takes MOM everyday too, he drinks 6 tablespoons of MOM and has three 12 ounce cokes at the same time he takes the MOM. He says it takes effect about 6 to 8 hours later.I wonder if I have been under hydrating myself with these laxatives previously?


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I wonder what's the best time to take, and how much water exactly works the best with milk of magnesia?I know the label says take at bed time with 8 ounces of water.Perhaps the moderators know the answer?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Whatever timing works for you is the best time for MOM, it can vary. I'd start with what is on the label, but you can play around with that.Abdominal massage is reported to help with constipation and trapped gas, at least by the massage therapist types I know.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm trying the same thing today, had a couple of stools so far, but I'm not getting the great results I got yesterday (crying)


----------



## miss coffee (Oct 16, 2009)

I tend to rub as well but just walking/standing.I find that recently, I've been eating 4-5 prunes, every single night BEFORE supper and then lots of fluids in the morning, taking a regular multivitamin and vitamin d, probiotic yogurt and flax meal on a smoothie every morning.Been having regular bms for the first time in over a year since.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm getting much better results today with the rubbing.I also took a small dose of mineral oil (1 teaspoon) early this morning (about 2 hours after my first meal). Recommended dosage for the mineral oil is 1 to 3 table spoons. I had taken 1 and 1/2 table spoons of mineral oil 2 days previous to the first time I tried the rubbing. And thought it may have been partially responseable with some hold over effect. As the oil coats the colan and tends not let water pass out of it. I took the teaspoon about 2 hours after eating. Then ate again several times in the next 6 hours. Your not suppose to take mineral oil 2 hours each way of eating, and it's recommended to take at bed time.Your also not to suppose to take mineral oil all the time, as it can stop absorbtion of vitamans and minerals in some individuals.I wonder how often you can safely take smaller doses of mineral oil?


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

24 hours later from taking the small dose of mineral oil. I"m had 2 stools that look like the ones I had from the bigger dose i had several days ago. Gravelly brown laying at the bottom of the toliet.


----------



## DonnaMarie (Oct 24, 2009)

I Have been diagnosised with Crohns Disease 13 years ago. On and off Predisone many times, which gave me sever arthritis in my spine, the pain is terrible. I found a new GI doctor, so said, You do NOT have Crohns you have IBS. Now I was 260 pound 2 years ago. All of a sudden out of the blue I thought I was going through Crohns again, since it was in remission for 9 years, Constant diarrhea, powerful and watery all day long for 2 years, bed ridden for most of it. I lost 130 pounds.NOW, I am so constipated, cramped, and in so much pain, I can not deal with this any more. I was given miralax to drink to help, but it does not. Once I get the bloating gas, and stomach pain, it triggers the back pain.The worst part of this is i can not drink ANYTHING, that pain is unbearable, even with water. I can not eat, there is again much pain. I am so lost, so hurt, so much pain....







I can't sleep and if i do, the pain will wake me up!


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I feel for you donnamarie. The miralax doesn't do much for me even though I take 2 to 4 doses of it a day with other laxatives.I can hardly urinate, from the stoole pressing on my prostate. Unless I get pretty well cleaned out. And all the laxatives and enemas seem to lose it's effectiveness with me. 2 weeks ago when the enemas were working good. I was urinating every 2 hours around the clock in goodly amounts. I also have a dribble after each urination. So I also probably have an enlarged prostate. I went to a local urologist twice paid him almost 600 dollars. Just to have him tell me the same thing the local GI doc did about the stool pressing on my prostate.I have an appointment with another urologist tomorrow for some testing that I have to drive 165 miles to see. And my dad tells me he thinks my problems of constipation and urination are all in my head. He says he knows I'll back out of going. I can't see an out for myself. I'm abusing my body with big doses of laxatives, that become less effective everyday. My GI doc says I"m fine, and won't need any kind of corrective surgery for a long time







. I'm on medicade so I can only go to a hospital a 165 miles away in iowa city. I"ve been to sick to work for a long time. If not for my parents I'd be out on the street or in a nursing home.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a couple of stools today, but I had a lot of problems urinating. So I took an enema, and did a lot of rubbing and held the longer then I have in the past. It seemed to produce some stool. And allowed me to urinate a little better.I hope the new urologist, can do something for beside try and give me urinary drugs like flomax or rapaflow. Which Ive already tried from the local urologist that constipated me even more.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Tried, 3 table spoons MOM and 1 table spoon of mineral oil last night. Had one small stool this morning. The rubbing doesn't seem to be any where near as effective as when I first started it.My constipation seems to rapidly adapt to everything I try.The only thing that seems to still really work is a bottle of Mag. Citrate. I tried that the other day. And it was overkill, turns all your stools to brown water, and your in the bathroom all night long.And it's really hard on you, not something you'd want to use everyday, at least not the whole bottle anyway. I suppose that will stop working for me to, if I use it very much...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried miralax that you can titer up. That way you don't have to do a full clean out. You may need more than usual, and you may need a few days of something consistent to get things moving. But at least you can find the less then full colonoscopy clean out dose that a bottle of mag citrate tends to be. If you look around there are some miralax based colonoscopy preps so you could use that as what would equal a bottle of mag citrate then back down to like 1/2 that and see if that moves things. But again if you go through this flush it all out cycle that may be part of making it worse. When there is nothing left in there even healthy people can be constipated for the next few days.With the osmotics some people do need to use them every day to keep things moving. Even a small stool every day is OK. Now some people do seem to feel uncomfortable unless they are completely cleaned out, but the more you force that full clean out the less you may tolerate normal amounts of stool (and the more it will be stuck and hard to move from the constipation bounce back) so I'd try to avoid a must get everything out type of thing and try for as long as something comes out sort of thing.If having any stool at all inside is too uncomfortable you may need to talk about getting on a low dose antidepressant to calm down the sensing nerves in the gut. Zoloft usually seems to be best for those that tend to severe constipation as it almost always loosens things up.None of the laxatives will cure the constipation (it will come back when you stop them) so a more slow and steady find what keeps things moving may be better than flush everything out every so often.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like good advice. The miralax partial prep sounds like a good idea.I'd like to try mag citrate pills, but couldn't find any in my town.Am just wondering how small a dose of the liquid mag citrate would work on a daily basis? (a half bottle of mag citrate seemed to be just about as strong as a full bottle)I just drank down a 1/3 of a bottle of mag citrate. And I poured the remainder in an ice cube tray and put it in the freezer. The bottle says it's only good for 24 hours after you open it though. Thought maybe freezing it might preserve it? (wouldn't have drank more so soon, but am going on a 3 hour ride 2 days from now to see my urologist, and wanted to be cleaned out. But not pooping in vehicle riding down)


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

*None of the laxatives will cure the constipation (it will come back when you stop them) so a more slow and steady find what keeps things moving may be better than flush everything out every so often. *Every laxative, seems like it keeps things moving at first. But gives worse and worse results the more I use it. The mag citrate, in smaller amounts seems like the best candidate to keep things even, if thats even possible. Maybe it'll just peter out too in any amount.


----------

